# 1/5 scale Sandwich by peters



## steaming on (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, I am in need of a set of plans for the 1/5 scale Sandwich hit & miss engine by Jay Peters. If you have or know were a set is please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## deverett (Jan 21, 2011)

You might also put your request on the Smokstak forum.

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=54

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

